# ebay payment on collection



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Although I know its not a advisable , but can anyone tell me how to set up the option to request payment on collection. 

mines just sent up for paypal but on this item I want sell I want payment on collection so don't get bashed by paypal too.

Hoping that the min bid will be at least £80


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

put CASH ON COLLECTION ONLY in the ad.

if the item is to be collected in person, most people will pay on collection but politely write NO HAGGLING ON COLLECTION.

Worst thing about ebay these days is too many timewasters.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

When you get to the postage part of the selling manager you can choose several options. 1 of these is collect in person choose this and leave cost as free. Put in description area where item is.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

State it clearly in the advert. 

Don't let anyone pay by PayPal and then collect. If you allow them to do that, there is proof they paid, but no recorded proof of delivery. 

Leaves you in a very dodgy position should they try a scam.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

You can select "cash on collection" on the Payment options?
I've not sold anything on Ebay for years but pretty sure I've had that before.
Otherwise write cash on collection as has been told..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am not sure if its just mine but i can now de-select Paypal as a payment method even for delivered items ?, i am pretty sure they didnt allow this previously, i sold a phone recently and used cash on collection and the muppet wanted it delivered to him, i eventually met up with him and he tried to haggle !!, in the end i had to tell him to [email protected]@@ off and i have re-listed it !!.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Surely it's out to the seller as to how they want paying?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

danwel said:


> Surely it's out to the seller as to how they want paying?


Not sure about now but definitely in the past you were forced to accept paypal for however you sold your item (excluding classified car adverts)


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Not sure about now but definitely in the past you were forced to accept paypal for however you sold your item (excluding classified car adverts)


Ah right I see


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Not sure about now but definitely in the past you were forced to accept paypal for however you sold your item (excluding classified car adverts)


It was like that, not sure now as havent sold anything for ages.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You get the choice. If they pay by paypal without realising you could email them telling them you want cash on collection, then refund it. Or get them to sign an invoice when they collect. I sell quite a bit on there with collections and never had an issue.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> You get the choice. If they pay by paypal without realising you could email them telling them you want cash on collection, then refund it. Or get them to sign an invoice when they collect. I sell quite a bit on there with collections and never had an issue.


Even if you get the buyer to sign that they've collected the item they can still claim the money back from Paypal as the only "proof" they will accept is something they can check online, e.g. RM Signed For or Special Delivery.


----------

